# Custom flashlight body needed....



## Valmet62 (Nov 29, 2009)

I need a custom flashlight body made for me, does anyone have any recommendations on someone that could do this for me ? 

Thanks
Valmet62


----------



## Tekno_Cowboy (Nov 29, 2009)

Depending on the work needed, I could make one for you if you give me a couple of weeks to finish other projects.

Otherwise, I'd recommend one of the "Wills" on the forum.

wquiles and Darkzero are the first two that come to mind.


----------



## big vin (Nov 30, 2009)

I have bought a Wquiles maglite a couple of months ago and the quality of his work is awsome, his service is allso superfast.
I have not seen any darkzero lights in person, but they look amazing too. Can't go wrong on either of them!


----------

